# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Hemopyrrollactamurie(HPU) - Artikel

## davanzu21

Dag allemaal,

Ik heb mij moeten laten testen bij het KEAC op HPU, Klinisch Ecologisch Allergie Centrum, via een orthomoleculair arts.

De ene zegt (KEAC) dat ik wel degelijk HPU heb, en behandelaren zeggen van niet. HPU is een stofwisselingsprobleem, en is volgens mij niet erkend als ziekte. 

Mijn vraag is wie heeft er ervaring en kan mij vertellen wie ik moet geloven, orthomoleculaire artsen of het KEAC zelf?

Ik ben nu heel erg onzeker....

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,

Aangezien er erg weinig uitleg in je bericht staat,heb je waarschijnlijk nog geen reacties gehad....
Ik heb opgezocht wat HPU is en zal hier vanmiddag alles over neerzetten!
Ook ga ik dan je onderwerp waarschijnlijk verplaatsen naar de rubriek 'vermoeidheid,omdat dat één van de hoofdklachten is,juist hé?
Daar kunnen de mensen dan kijken of het klachtenpatroon overeenkomt met het hunne,indien ze niet weten wat ze nu écht hebben...Ik ga ook navraag doen of ik hierop al getest ben..Ik zit al 10 jaar met CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom)en mocht ik hierop nog niet getest zijn;wil ik zeker zo'n test!!
Hopelijk krijg je dan meer reacties en ik hoop voor jou dat je van je klachten afgeraakt.....

Alvast bedankt voor je nuttige post!!!

Groetjes Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb mij moeten laten testen bij het KEAC op HPU, Klinisch Ecologisch Allergie Centrum, via een orthomoleculair arts.
> 
> De ene zegt (KEAC) dat ik wel degelijk HPU heb, en behandelaren zeggen van niet. HPU is een stofwisselingsprobleem, en is volgens mij niet erkend als ziekte. 
> 
> Mijn vraag is wie heeft er ervaring en kan mij vertellen wie ik moet geloven, orthomoleculaire artsen of het KEAC zelf?
> 
> Ik ben nu heel erg onzeker....


Als ik jou was zou ik me laten bahandelen voor HPU....De behandling duurt zo'n 9 maanden en als je je daarna veel beter voelt heb je je antwoord!
Anders wordt het weer verder zoeken...
Sterkte en succes

Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

HPU

WAT IS HPU?
HPU is een eerfelijke stofwisselingsziekte,die voornamelik voorkomt bij vrouwen.
De afkorting HPU staat voor hemopyrrollactamurie,het is in feite de nieuwe naam voor kryptopyrrolurie,een stofwisselingsziekte die in de internationale literatuur ook wel bekend staat als de 'mauve factor' of 'china doll disease'.

HPU is vernoemd naar het stofje 'hemopyrrollactam-complex' dat bij patienten wordt aangetroffen in de urine.
Dit complex van chemische verbindingen vangt enkele belangrijke bouwstoffen weg:Vit B6,Zink en Mangaan.

Doordat hemopyrrollactam-complex deze voedingsstoffen aan zich bindt,ontstaan ernstige tekorten in het lichaam.
Dit kan leiden tot tal van gezondheidsklachten.

Het vitamine- en mineralengebrek kan niet worden opgehaald door het eten van voedsel dat rijk is aan Vit B6,Zink en Mangaan,omdat de tekorten in het lichaam te groot zijn.
Met gerichte voedingssupplementen is HPU echter goed te behandelen.

KLACHTENPATROON
De 'waslijst' met HPU-verwante klachten is enorm:
-chronische vermoeidheid,menstruatiestoornissen,hypoglykemie,m aagklachten,prikkelbare darm,verstopping,diarree,huiduitslag,zwangerschaps klachten,bloedarmoede,verlaagde bloeddruk,hypermobiliteit en gewrichtsproblemen(bekkeninstabiliteit),spierzwakt e,terugkerende infecties,verminderde vruchtbaarheid,overgewicht,spierspasmen,stuipen,kr ampaanvallen,hart- en vaatziekten,slaapstoornissen,hoofdpijn,migraine,de pressiviteit,allergieen en voedselintolerantie.

Uiteraard is het niet zo dat iedereen met één of meerdere van deze klachten ook lijdt aan HPU. Maar naarmate meer symptomen worden herkend,is de kans wel groter dat een HPU-urinetest een positieve uitslag oplevert.

Door externe factoren kunnen de tekorten verder oplopen en de gezondheidsproblemen aanzienlijk toenemen.
De belangrijkste belastende factoren zijn stress,anticonceptiepil,medicijngebruik,een vegetarisch voedingspatroon en andere ziekten(bijv Pfeiffer).

Vermoeide HPU-patienten worden vaak verkeerd behandeld of gediagnosticeerd. Een voorbeeld is de 'rest-diagnose' ME of CVS (chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom). Een deel van de vrouwen die leven met het 'etiket' ME/CVS heeft in werkelijkheid HPU en is derhalve te behandelen.
Hetzelfde geldt voor vrouwen die denken te lijden aan Fibromyalgie,zij kunnen ook lijden aan HPU.

HPU is te behandelen...de behandeling duurt zo'n 9 maanden en in de meeste gevallen worden de patienten eerst psychisch veel sterker en pas daarna fysiek.

(HPU-patientenvereniging)

(Nu ik dit,als 'CVS-er' zo neergeschreven en gelezen heb,ga ik toch eens goed nagaan of ik al op HPU getest ben...en anders laat ik me direct testen!!)

----------

